# Airport parking ?????????



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

HI DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A REPUTABLE COMPANY FOR LONG TERM PARKING THAT COVERS BOTH MURCIA AND ALLICANTE AIRPORT 

WE HAVE FOUND A GOOD ONE BUT THEY CHARGE A LOT OF EXTRA MONEY FOR THE ALLICANTE RUN

ONLY TROUBLE IS WE DO NOT KNOW IF WE WILL FLY INTO ONE OR THE OTHER 

THANKS SAM 

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
:car::car::car::car::car::car::car::car:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

itsshreck said:


> HI DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A REPUTABLE COMPANY FOR LONG TERM PARKING THAT COVERS BOTH MURCIA AND ALLICANTE AIRPORT
> 
> WE HAVE FOUND A GOOD ONE BUT THEY CHARGE A LOT OF EXTRA MONEY FOR THE ALLICANTE RUN
> 
> ...


Cant help with Murcia I'm afraid ... could have with Alicante

Could you turn off your CAPS lock pse


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Cant help with Murcia I'm afraid ... could have with Alicante
> 
> Could you turn off your CAPS lock pse


hi i have found one that does mainly murcia and will also do allicante but it works out quite expensive for the allicante drop of thats why i was wondering if there is somewere posioned somewere inbetween

thanks sam


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

itsshreck said:


> hi i have found one that does mainly murcia and will also do allicante but it works out quite expensive for the allicante drop of thats why i was wondering if there is somewere posioned somewere inbetween
> 
> thanks sam


Airport parking tends to be very close to the airports Sam, so I doubt you will find anywhere in the middle
Claus Parking is good at Alicante


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Airport parking tends to be very close to the airports Sam, so I doubt you will find anywhere in the middle
> Claus Parking is good at Alicante


ok thanks for your input

sam


----------



## northwestlads (Sep 19, 2010)

cant you use one firm in alicante and one in murcya?


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

northwestlads said:


> cant you use one firm in alicante and one in murcya?


yes quite easally but it would cost me twice as much and up to now i aint a lottery winner 

thanks sam


----------

